# How do you know if you're HyPER or HyPO?



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

When the lab results are always "normal?"

I had Grave's with RAI, so I'm not a Hashi sufferer and I have no hormone ups and downs that I know of. (Just thought I'd mention that as a reminder.)

My labs are normal...FT3 at 45% of the range and FT4 at 19% of the range. I'm on Acella desiccated.

I hear that MOST people do best with the Frees at midrange or higher, though some do better lower.

How do I know which one I am? Just increase and see what happens?

Right now I feel like the symptoms match both....weak, tired, achy, tired, brain fog, tired, carpal tunnel, tired, but the most bothersome has always been the lightheaded feeling (like my head is never fully awake) and the cardiac issues. Most of the time my heart feels very slow and pounding, but other times it feels like it's going too fast. It's just "too noticeable" lately. Plus, I have palps and occasional very slow, almost crushing, beats. I don't know what those are...been to two cardios and they don't know, either.

So, how do I know if I'm a person who needs the Frees higher or lower? Is this all in the trial and error?

Would you up by a quarter grain (I'm on 3 grains presently) or go down by a quarter grain? How long would I need to wait in order to know?

Thanks....this is getting so confusing.


----------



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Camire,

So sorry to hear what you are going through. I have been experiencing the same symptoms and am in the process of trying to figure what the heck is wrong with me. I actually told my friend today that it felt like there is a helmet around my head. My carpal tunnel is really bad the pain has been shooting up to my shoulder. I do not have a lot of experience, I am in the process of getting tested for Hashimoto's.

Check out the following site:

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/symptoms.htm

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> When the lab results are always "normal?"
> 
> I had Grave's with RAI, so I'm not a Hashi sufferer and I have no hormone ups and downs that I know of. (Just thought I'd mention that as a reminder.)
> 
> ...


Until you get the numbers up on your ferritin, I don't think an increase would do much good.


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Until you get the numbers up on your ferritin, I don't think an increase would do much good.


Really? :sad0049:

46 doesn't seem that low to be feeling this lousy. :sad0049: :sad0049:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mine is 46 too. The GP said I am still hyper but my symptoms seem more hypo. They lowered the levo, and that makes me really nervous. I don't want to be hypo. I have heard it is awful. Forgive me, I seem to do a lit of whining here...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Trade ya'! LOL :tongue0013:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Maybe we could share, and kind of even it out!


----------

